# GCC expert 24 Vs. UsCutters?



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am just getting started in making vinyl crafts in my home and I am looking to purchase a vinyl cutter. I am interested in making vinyl graphics, heat and rhinestone transfers. I am trying to decided between the GCC expert 24 plotter and a similar priced UScutters unit like their MH, refine or pcut systems. I am looking for feedback from users of these systems. I have searched google, this site, and the uscutters forums so I am familiar with the common praises and complaints of the machines.
So...

How would you rate the machine? 

What are the pros and cons of the machine?

would you buy it again?

How would you rate the tech support of the companies backing them?

Thank you for your time.
-mike


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

First off if you are going to be cutting Rhinestone templates you need to purchase a cutter with a servo motor. The Stepper motors found in these less expensive units wont last as long as they should if you cut Rhinestone templates.

That said, for a hobby machine you can't really go wrong with any of them. The real inexpensive US Cutter machines are really bare bones though. Meaning that they do not operate using a windows printer driver. They rely on software that is made to drive them. This means that you cannot send from the software of your choice. You must use certain software.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a fan of the Expert 24 because so far it has been rock solid......I like the fact I can cut right from Adobe Illustrator and comes with permanent software.....And when need factory support has been very good...

I have never used a US Cutter but it comes with a 1 year trial of Signcut, then you need to renew for big bucks or use SignBlazer which is free but is old and no longer supported by the original company....The owner is dead...Some have good luck with SignBlazer and others want to shoot themselves.....If you are patient and can learn it, I think it is good software....

PS...Does anyone know if there are any "free" Cut-3000 packages available from Imprintables.....If so, it is almost a "no brainer".....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the number one decision factor for you or anyone is that with the GCC products you have a direct line to factory tech support if you need it.


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

I have never used an expert 24, so I cannot comment on those. I have had 2 US Cutters though. The first I got was a refine and was total garbage. They replaced it with another refine within the first month of use and the second one broke down after about 2 months. Total garbage. For some reason, I decided to give US Cutter another try about a year later. This time I bought a LaserPoint as I heard good things about them and I have had it for a little over a year now and it is going strong. 

As a previous poster mentioned, you get a free version of SignBlazer which is OK, but an annoying piece of software in my opinion. I only cut vinyl on it so I do not know if it would be good for rhinestone transfers, but I have not had one problem with this machine as opposed to the refines I had previously.

Hope that helps ya...


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

I would give the Expert 24 a HUGE thumbs up. Until a couple of weeks ago I had never encountered one. One of my clients gave me his in exchange for some signage as he basically didn't have software that he could really get the best out of the machine with. I do!

The GCC Expert 24 is way better than people may first think. It does use stepper motors as correctly pointed out above which would make it more of a prosumer machine than professional/industrial one. But for a one man band it is perfect.

There is no LCD screen on the Expert. GOOD!!!!! You don't need one. I have used my one now for over a week and it has to be the best and easiest of any cutters in its prcice range by a shocking mile. VERY easy to set up, relatively quiet to use, and a HIGH degree of acuracy.

If you do get one, do not waste your time installing the PC LCD program. Just set the pressure etc from the printer driver.

I cannot recommend the Expert higher. You will get great support from Graphtec if you need it.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Let me be clear that we really like the Expert 24 as well as the new Expert 24LX. I was just giving an unbiased opinion. 

Also, the support by GCC is great. When we first got the units in they were more then helpful with any questions we had.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nick are there any packages available for the Expert 24 like the 390.00 one a while back?....They inc. shipping, a couple rolls of material (sign & heat transfer) , weeder, software, cutter, etc.....I know this item has gone up a little in price though so would not expect it to be 390.00 anymore....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Nick are there any packages available for the Expert 24 like the 390.00 one a while back?....They inc. shipping, a couple rolls of material (sign & heat transfer) , weeder, software, cutter, etc.....I know this item has gone up a little in price though so would not expect it to be 390.00 anymore....


I would contact Imprintables Warehouse regarding this. Steve from IW is very active on this forum. I am not sure on the packages.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the honest feedback on these machines, as I've also been looking for an inexpensive solution for contour cutting vinyl to be used mainly for decals (both traditional and rhinestone).

After reading many posts here there seem to be clear favorites, but many of them are hard to find in good used condition.

Regarding the software that runs the vinyl cutters - does anyone know if you can you go directly from an R-Wear design to a vinyl cutter to get the outline cut of the design for a car decal for example? if not, how DO you get your already created designs to the cutter for contour cutting??

thanks !


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had R-wear since it first came out....I think I was first or second to buy...and until recently I did not realize an important feature. You can use R-wear to cut to ANY cutter that has a windows driver. Which makes a huge difference. Roland has an active users group as well..Rolandrick is a frequent visitor to this forum. Perhaps he can expand on my post


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

If you will be doing contour cutting then the Expert 24 is not your primary choice as it does not have optical. I would still back the Roland GX-24 all day every day as it is my number one cutter of choice bar none. However, the GX-24 is double the price of the Expert 24. 

Used GX-24's regularly pop up on Ebay but at ridiculous prices. The cheapest recently sold for £785, but unless you were in Glasgow, collection would be an issue. The other prices have been £1000., £1020 and £1050.

Consider this. If you rare not VAT registered, then register. Buy your Roland GX-24 brand new. Phone around and you will get it for under £1100 +Vat. Claim the Vat back and de-register for vat. Been there, done it years ago. Perfectly legal.

Cheapest I was quoted recently was £1,129 but that was several dealers all matching. At a push you will get one under the £1100 mark and get deleivery thrown in too or no deal.

Used ones.... Mmmmm. I would be extremely cautious. There are some folks like us who look after their gear and others who treat it like a £5 printer. You won't know which it is until you get to use the machine. And what if it has been used to death already? If it was £500 say, then fine. But basically £100 difference? Give me brand new any day.

If you are not already, then go to the trade show in two weeks at NEC. There are always 'deals' to be had - especially with machines that have been poked and prodded for 3 days at the show.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

BigJim said:


> If you will be doing contour cutting then the Expert 24 is not your primary choice as it does not have optical. I would still back the Roland GX-24 all day every day as it is my number one cutter of choice bar none. However, the GX-24 is double the price of the Expert 24.
> 
> Used GX-24's regularly pop up on Ebay but at ridiculous prices. The cheapest recently sold for £785, but unless you were in Glasgow, collection would be an issue. The other prices have been £1000., £1020 and £1050.
> 
> ...


comments and insight very much appreciated - I have a Roland engraver and it has been a real workhorse, so I do have faith in their hardware....also I agree that it would be taking a chance buying a used machine as you truly never know what you're getting... i'm just not sure i want to make the investment in a new one just yet...there have been a few advertised here so i'll keep watching and waiting for now 

If anyone reading this knows of a good used roland cutter for sale, please let me know


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Actually, there is another option I forgot about. The Expert 24 LX. That is the same as the expert24, but has the optical eye for contour cutting. I don't know the price where you are, but in the US it is around $700 brand new.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

That seems like a good option at a more reasonable price for a start - i'll include that one in my search  thank you!!!


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. However I have just found a used Roland CAMM-1 GX24 with a servo motor on my local craig's list for a very good price but it was purchased in 1999. How do the older models compare with the currents one?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Unless they have the drivers for them they may not work on our new computers


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

royster13 said:


> I am a fan of the Expert 24 because so far it has been rock solid......I like the fact I can cut right from Adobe Illustrator and comes with permanent software.....And when need factory support has been very good...
> 
> I have never used a US Cutter but it comes with a 1 year trial of Signcut, then you need to renew for big bucks or use SignBlazer which is free but is old and no longer supported by the original company....The owner is dead...Some have good luck with SignBlazer and others want to shoot themselves.....If you are patient and can learn it, I think it is good software....
> 
> PS...Does anyone know if there are any "free" Cut-3000 packages available from Imprintables.....If so, it is almost a "no brainer".....



There are still some left - send me an email or PM if you anyone is interested

steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

We bought a GCC Expert 24 from Roger at heatpressvinyl.com. Great communication and support for some setup issues and follow up questions. The cutter is performing great for us. We use it for heat press transfers and simple wall signs - nothing heavy duty. Wonderful detail even with 1/4" tall text. We are completely satisfied with our purchase.

Mike


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

ccape said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. However I have just found a used Roland CAMM-1 GX24 with a servo motor on my local craig's list for a very good price but it was purchased in 1999. How do the older models compare with the currents one?


The GX-24 cutters haven't changed a whole lot. If you are running Windows 7, you will need to download the driver from www.rolanddga.com

Best Regards.


----------



## ccape (Mar 30, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> There are still some left - send me an email or PM if you anyone is interested
> 
> [email protected]Imprintables.com


I PMed and emailed you steve


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

ccape said:


> I PMed and emailed you steve


I just sent you an email with the details.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had the MH-721 for two years and it was mostly a hate relationship. 
I got the cut -3000 deal from Imprintables and there is so much difference between the two machines its not even funny. This cut -3000 which I am told is a GCC Bengal is sooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh betterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
IT makes vinyl cutting fun and weeding not so miserable.
I sold the uscutter for 50.00 and 5 shrubs.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> I sold the uscutter for 50.00 and 5 shrubs.


And is your landscaper now in the sign business?...lol...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

GCC has great machines,,, they used to just private label them that's why nobody knew the name..


----------

